# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من هو العاقل ؟

## أم شيماء

عن يحي بن معاذ الرازي رحمه الله قال : العاقل المصيب من عمل ثلاثا : 
         **    ترك الدنيا قبل أن تتركه   **
         **    وبنى قبرا قبل أن يدخل إليه  **
         **    وأرضى خالقه قبل أن يلقاه   **
وفقكن الله لما يحبه ويرضاه آآآآآمييييييييي  يييييين

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

جزاكِ الله خيرًا.

----------


## مروة عاشور

حياكِ الله وبياكِ معنا أختنا الكريمة أم شيماء..
شكر الله لكِ ذلك الانتقاء..
وقيل من أقواله - رحمه الله: "أعداء الإنسان ثلاثة: شيطانه, ودنياه, ونفسه.. فاحترز من الشيطان بمخالفته, ومن الدنيا بالزهد, ومن نفسك بترك الهوى".

----------


## أم شيماء

أميييييييييييين أخيتي في الله

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## هويدامحمد

*يُؤثر عن الشافعي -رحمه الله- أنه كان يقول: الكيّس العاقل هو الفَطِن المتغافِل.
* وسُئِل الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله- عن رجل يقول: التغافل تسعة أعشار العقل؟
 فقال: بل هو العقل كله.
*وصفة العاقل أن يحلم عمّن جهل عليه، ويتجاوز عمّن ظلمه، ويتواضع لمن هو دونه، ويسابق من فوقه في طلب البر. وإذا أراد أن يتكلم تدبّر، فإن كان خيراً تكلم فغنم، وإن كان شرّاً سكت فسلم، وإذا عرضت له فتنة استعصم بالله، وأمسك يده ولسانه، وإذا رأى فضيلة انتهز بها. لايفارقه الحياء، ولا يبدو منه الحرص، فتلك عشر خصال يُعرف بها العاقل.
* جزاك الله خيرا أختى فى الله أم شيماء والحمدلله على سائر نعم الله علينا ومنها نعمة العقل...

----------

